# Goo Gone ?



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Guys ,
i forgot i ever got this stuff and worse yet don't recall ever trying it but i have some Goo Gone . Now i decided to test it out as a striping agent on a resin body . If anyone has had experience and can shed some light and therefore shorten my trials .... please post up some notes ! I will let folks know IF this stuff works at all and is worth it.

thanks , Bear :wave:*


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

I have goo gone or oops or something. It's pretty dang strong! Be careful dad.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

DesertSlot said:


> I have goo gone or oops or something. It's pretty dang strong! Be careful dad.


*Thanks Dave ! This stuff does smell kinda citrus like though so i wonder just how bad can it get ? I will watch it closely regardless.

Bear :thumbsup:*


----------



## Illinislotfan (Mar 8, 2009)

Contents from MSDS below. Don't be fooled by the citrus smell, my guess is it's just there to make it smell nice. Light petroleum distillates could be several things, but it may just be mineral spirits. I've never used this for any type of slot car body, but I'd test on some piece of scrap first. 

Distillates (petroleum), hydrotreated light < 95%
Tripropylene glycol methyl ether 1 – 10%
Citrus extracts blend 1 – 10%


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Your paint... or paint you stole from yer daddy?*

Goo gone works great on goobery things like bumperstickers, tape residue, price tags, ...yada yada

Excellent for pre-softening graphic apliques, pinstrips, and the skeletal remains of a thunderchicken hood decal in the automotive realm.

Dunno whats been done to the formulation over the years. Probably got something in it that will mutate my genes or... at a minimum stain my jeans. Either way I'm OK with it. I've been known to use it as a presoak for goobed up cars. Obviously it'll waste old chrome though....but then again so will the sweat and oils from yer grubby lil' hands.

Bottom line is that it works great for it's intended purpose however I wouldnt expect it to have any immediate impact on more modern paints, urethanes, or catalyzed finishes. Obviously the cheaper the paint the less time it takes for any results to occur.

I have noted that it will dull some painted surfaces; but not anymore so than paint thinner, mineral spirits, or plain old kerosene. I lump goo gone in with that gang ....combustible...not volitale. Dont see why you couldnt try it as a paint removal bath. Just keep in mind that what may nicely cut True Value "bomb can" paint circa 1971 may not have the desired results on a 2005no drips no runs no errors VOC approved "spoof can". 












Olive Cobra as received. Duct tape residue from the before time. LOL!










After goo gone and a soapy bath....no ill effects










Fluffed and buffed...again no ill efects


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Bill Hall said:


> Works great on goobery things like bumperstickers, tape residue, price tags, ...yada yada
> 
> Excellent for pre-softening graphic apliques, pinstrips, and thunderchicken hood barf in the automotive realm.
> 
> ...


*OoooooH Shiney car ! LOL Love it ! Thanks for the added info Bill . This body i'm soaking is coated in layers of stuff so short of blasting caps or a hammer drill i best stick with better living through chemicals. So far ( 16hrs ) no visual major changes so unless theres a microwave like effect working from the inside i suspect your correct on goo's effect on modern paint ! 

Bear :wave: *


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Man, I wish I coulda seen that sweet duct tape livery! That must have been a real beaut!


----------



## Illinislotfan (Mar 8, 2009)

Once again Bill, another shiny rescued classic. Did you dip the entire Cobra in goo gone, or just swab the tape residue area? Just wondering if it will remove the original Aurora paint also.


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Goo Gone is a good tite treatment for stock rubber , sanded and trued T-Jet tires. 

Don't tell anybody.

Gonzo


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Illinislotfan said:


> Once again Bill, another shiny rescued classic. Did you dip the entire Cobra in goo gone, or just swab the tape residue area? Just wondering if it will remove the original Aurora paint also.


I blotted it on as heavy as I could and did try to keep the sloppage to a minimum. I try and keep distilates off of original aurora lacquers as much as possible. Certainly there was some droolage onto the beige rugs and black seats but the contact time was minimal and I was careful not to agitate or abrade it aggressively. Not that I've ever had major problems but more so as a precaution.

I'll hose some culls down with goo gone over my weekend and we'll do some more 'sperimentation. I'll blast some tires too...thanx Gonzo! Wunner if it'll help toasted spongees too ?????


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Goo Gone... very useful...*

*NOT to be confused with Goof Off though*... which is pretty heavy stuff and is not a citrus cleaner. Also eats many surfaces and plastics it contacts. nd


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Well well well .... a day and 1/2 later and the stuff actually is working ! Layers of old paint are softer and can now be moved from most areas. I suspect that the rest will be able to be removed some time later this evening or for sure by AM friday. So there ya go .... Goo Gone yet another possible tool for strippers everywhere LOL !

Bear :wave:*


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

bearsox said:


> *Well well well .... a day and 1/2 later and the stuff actually is working ! Layers of old paint are softer and can now be moved from most areas. I suspect that the rest will be able to be removed some time later this evening or for sure by AM friday. So there ya go .... Goo Gone yet another possible tool for strippers everywhere LOL !*
> 
> *Bear :wave:*


 
I thought strippers used Clothes Gone? :devil: 

Dave


----------

